# Xray nt18 nitro car



## viper311 (Jul 10, 2005)

Go to www.teamxray.com to see the car


----------



## wcrotty (Sep 25, 2001)

I can't wait.


----------



## 2mcgrath (Oct 10, 2003)

they look very awesome..should have some good speed to them to.wonder what kinda run times they will produce?


----------



## canbquik (Dec 17, 2002)

review in the January Car Action, just picked it up, pretty cool!! Makes you wonder who will be next???????????


----------

